# Going to Restaurant DANIEL Monday



## turbochef422 (Jan 6, 2018)

Never been there. Excited to go with the wifey. Anyone be there recently? Its impressive to be that good for that long.


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 6, 2018)

I went last year for me and the wifes anniversary. Had a fantastic meal and my wife still thinks it has the best decor of all the 3 star joints in NYC. keep in mind they wont do the full tasting menu if you have reservations after 10pm. Hope you have a great meal and enjoy! super jealous have not had a good meal since the kid was born haha.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 6, 2018)

I got 7:15. I want the 7 courses for sure


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 9, 2018)

How was it sir?


----------



## megapuff5 (Jan 25, 2018)

How was it? I've thought about going for a while


----------

